# [help] with t-mo theme chooser themes



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

so i tried to do a quick test to see if i could edit one of these theme chooser themes...

I took a random apk theme, opened up my favorite 7zip and properly renamed some battery icons and threw em in there, put the apk on my sd card and tried to install it...it failed,(app not installed) I tried to copy the apk to system/app...didnt work..data/app..didnt work..ive tried this with 2 different apk's as templates...cant get it to work.

could someone point me in the right direction so i can learn to build themes compatible with the theme chooser please?

all I've found is a few dead end threads on the subject....


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty sure you can't edit themes like that as far as CM7 Theme Chooser Themes. I think they have to be repackaged and signed... *checks online...*


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you try to delete the meta folder and then resign it? I've never tried to do a cm theme but that works on most other apps..


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

junkdruggler said:


> Did you try to delete the meta folder and then resign it? I've never tried to do a cm theme but that works on most other apps..


see..thats what i was leaning towards JD.. but im not sure.. Im not experienced with signing CM themes.. they are just an APK are they not? Seems logical


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

thank you guys I'll try that....


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

awsome!...it worked, now i have a crap-ton of renaming files and testing/playing around to do...thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out! sweet!


----------

